# Can I run the Madone seat mast backwards?



## sheep (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello all, 

I have a friend with a Madone that is slightly too long. Before I suggest that she purchases a new 5mm offset mast, I want to know if she can run the stock mast backwards. Anybody out there have the answer?

Sheep


----------



## sheep (Feb 9, 2007)

A reply is always better than a video these days, I don't like to catch viruses. So what's yer answer?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

sheep said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a friend with a Madone that is slightly too long. Before I suggest that she purchases a new 5mm offset mast, I want to know if she can run the stock mast backwards. Anybody out there have the answer?
> 
> Sheep


Is it a 5-series (or 2009 and older 6-series) or a 2010 6-series?
The new 2010 6-series round masts can be ran backwards.

The older style (and current 5-series) masts can not be ran backwards.


----------



## sheep (Feb 9, 2007)

It is a 2008 or 2009 5.2 the charcoal colour with Ultegra SL


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

sheep said:


> It is a 2008 or 2009 5.2 the charcoal colour with Ultegra SL


Unfortunately then it couldn't be ran backwards.
She'll have to get a new seatmast with different offset...


----------



## DaveN (Jun 25, 2005)

When you say that the Madone is slightly too long, I'm thinking more about a stem than a seatmast. A stem will very likely cost a lot less than a seatmast (I'm talking about the Bontrager Race Lite or Race X Lite stems--if you are looking at a Race XXX Lite, then there won't be much price difference.) Also, if the frame is too large, or a Men's versus a Women's WSD (a WSD frame for women will have a shorter top tube length, as women and men don't fit the same in this frame dimension), it still points to working with the stem first. Changing the seapost offset or sliding the saddle too far forward in the seatpost will change the rider's position over the bottom bracket. That is an important part of the overall bike fit. Her hips and knees should be properly fit and positioned over the bottom bracket and pedals to produce the most efficient power and prevent joint stresses and injuries. 

Pun intended: I'd lean towards the stem first.


----------

